
Rate my startup idea - hecontreraso
Hi guys,<p>I am working on an idea that could be called &quot;Airbnb for food&quot;<p>Problem:
-There&#x27;s not enough variety for food.
-Food is expensive.<p>Solution:
-Connecting Chef&#x2F;Cooks with Food lovers.
-As a food lover you have a virtual menu on your phone that can grow and shrink based on your filters
-As a cook&#x2F;chef you can startup a restaurant essentially out of your own home.
-Two clicks and you can order food, not from a restaurant, but from a cook directly.
-Cheaper and healthier with a lot more variety.
-Will need a good review system to make sure lower quality cooks get weeded out.<p>I have never heard about a startup that is doing something similar. Do you any?
And, do you think that this idea could work?
======
greenyoda
_" As a cook/chef you can startup a restaurant essentially out of your own
home."_

If you're going to sell food that you made at home, your home kitchen is going
to have to comply with all sorts of health and safety laws that govern
commercial food preparation, e.g., periodic health department and fire
department inspections. You might also run afoul of zoning regulations that
prohibit running that kind of business from a residential area. And if you
rent your home, it probably violates the terms of your lease.

 _" There's not enough variety for food."_

Where I live (NYC), there's an infinite variety of food. Most other large
cities that I've visited also have lots of different types of food available.
Where do you live?

 _" Food is expensive."_

Food made by a chef in small quantities will be expensive because it won't
have the economies of scale of a large restaurant (e.g., the chef would have
to buy the raw materials in small quantities, probably at retail prices
instead of wholesale prices).

~~~
hecontreraso
Thanks, this is good feedback

------
angersock
I don't think either of your problems are actual problems. There's plenty of
variety of food, and at a reasonable price.

I also think the economics for what you're suggesting don't pan out--have you
talked to anybody that actually does one-off dinners as chefs? The planning
and costs and time investment are nontrivial.

------
jeffmould
Have you checked out:

Foodie Shares MealSurfer Josephine

I think there are a couple others as well.

~~~
stomachfat
Dear Jeff would you consider give me feedback on my thread too ?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11851027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11851027)

Please and thank you

